# Automator  Live text et renommage



## cloum (Hier à 08:31)

Bonjour
Voilà mon problème :
J'ai un dossier avec de nombreuses images représentant des pages numérisees
En haut a droite de chaque page il y a 2 nombres 
Je souhaiterai faire le processus suivant : 
1- ouvrir automatiquement une a une chaque image du dossier
2- Faire une pause ce qui me permettrait de sélectionner les 2 nombres (grâce a la nouvelle fonctionnalité Live Text)
3- renommer le fichier avec la sélection 

Vous pensez que c'est possible avec automator ?
Merci pour vos conseils !!


----------

